# Smegma



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

More commonly known as love curd in my house.

Ned is the first dog ive kept entire beyond 10 months (he is now 15 months) and he has a serious smegma issue. It literally drips out of him and he gets its EVERYWHERE.

Has anyone else experienced this in an adolescent dog? Did it reduce with time?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

In all the years I've had male dogs it's not something I've seen, occasionally a little "discharge" but not to the extent it's dripping! Generally dogs keep themselves pretty clean down there.
What colour is it?
It may be an infection...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

BlackadderUK said:


> In all the years I've had male dogs it's not something I've seen, occasionally a little "discharge" but not to the extent it's dripping! Generally dogs keep themselves pretty clean down there.
> What colour is it?
> It may be an infection...


Oh he's been to the vet - its perfectly normal apparently, and the dripping is very common in adolescent, entire, males. Swabbed and everything (ive had a dog previously that did get a slight infection).

He's not one for licking his genitals on the whole. Maybe thats half the problem.

He's had a clean duvet this morning, and already its covered in little yellow drips.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

If he's been checked then fair enough but it's not something I've ever noticed.
Has the vet actually said it's smegma as that is just a build up of skin oils, sweat & dead skin cells under the sheath of male dogs, horses & such, usually it's a whitish colour with the consistency of cottage cheese.
The fact it's dripping makes me think it's something else!

Gotta say it's a delightful subject for a sunny Sunday


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

BlackadderUK said:


> If he's been checked then fair enough but it's not something I've ever noticed.
> Has the vet actually said it's smegma as that is just a build up of skin oils, sweat & dead skin cells under the sheath of male dogs, horses & such, usually it's a whitish colour with the consistency of cottage cheese.
> The fact it's dripping makes me think it's something else!
> 
> Gotta say it's a delightful subject for a sunny Sunday


Lab report came back as smegma.

Possibly just a general term - i would imagine semen is involved. It tends to be yellowy (and has been in all my males) and quite fluidy rather than thick.

Ned gets aroused/excited quite a lot, and when his penis pops back in (he only ever gets the tip out, never a full on erection complete with knot like my first dog) he tends to get yellow froth at the end, and that eventually drips.

He's pretty much got constant yellow stuff visible at his sheath entrance.

My vet assures me its normal, and he sees it a lot in young males. even the dripping (which Google says its common too!), im just getting tired of the mess and the amount of washing - plus it means i have to restrict his access to furniture.

I know neutering will reduce it considerably, but thats not a justifiable reason to chop his nadgers off! I dont want to use a belly band, as i dont think he would like it, plus i worry things like that cause more problems due to the lack of air flow.

Im just hoping someone can reassure me that the quantity will reduce at some point


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

my friend has an un-neutered 4yr old GSD x something
every time he smells a bitch in heat he drips everywhere
as they live in a first storey flat he can smell 'on heat smells' from a vast distance, blown on air currants
She does believe in neutering but he has always been a very nervous dog and she didnt want to neuter him young, in case this exacerbated his nervousness
Even at 4, he is still a big puppy in his behaviour, and, only just began to cock his leg! so shes still deliberating [he was a rescue from Ireland, as a 6week pup, so she knows nothing about his parents etc other than his mum was GSD]

Falcor is entire, due to heart issues, but hes always licking his bits, so no dripping, hes never been what youd call the amourous type anyway, not even when we first had Foglia and she wasnt speyed
Its all beneath him I think


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

My little terrier mix was a bit like this. Started at around 5 or 6 months; didn't really want to tickle his tummy from fear of getting it on your hand lol. It stopped as he got older, before he was neutered IIRC.
None of the boys of now get their winkies out at all! Shy


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2016)

LOL sounds like Ned is a gross boy who doesn’t keep himself clean. Though I’m not sure what’s worse, the smegma, or the sloppy wet licking noises as they clean themselves 

I would assume it would get better as his testosterone levels out in the next few years.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ned is a gross boy. 

He much prefers to drape himself over my knees, and wipe it off on my trousers as he slides off. 

I cant stand that slurping noise - i think id rather clean smegma off of everything that listen to it.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Though I'm not sure what's worse, the smegma, or the sloppy wet licking noises as they clean themselves



Thor is quite OCD when it comes to his bits & I must admit when he starts it's like listening to someone wading through custard, it's certainly got a unique "sloppiness" to it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

:Yuck talk about put me off my daily nuts 

My first male dog did suffer with this quite a bit, I seem to remember constantly going round with a bucket of flash and a sponge to clean flicks of it off the paintwork. He was neutered at about 3 or 4 but I'm sure it carried on until he was much older. He was always washing his bits too. None of my dogs since (entire or neutered) have had this issue although Colt my current neutered GSP sometimes gets enormous erections that stay up for a while and drip afterwards :Shy but that is clear fluid not the yellow thicker fluid that marked the paintwork.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*wanders in* ...... OMG ..... I'm so glad I usually have girls and thank god Ben didn't have this issue! 

*wanders out*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've never heard of this, Dillon doesn't seem to have this problem although he does keep himself clean so maybe I've just not noticed.


----------



## Rudydog (Nov 15, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> More commonly known as love curd in my house.
> 
> Ned is the first dog ive kept entire beyond 10 months (he is now 15 months) and he has a serious smegma issue. It literally drips out of him and he gets its EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this in an adolescent dog? Did it reduce with time?


Yes! Our boy Rudy (3 years old) has this problem also... He's perfectly healthy but the dripping is BAD!! We have the change throws which are strategically placed anywhere he my lay (sofas etc...) very often or it gets pretty discussing to be honest... Interestingly we are currently trying chemical castration with him (we are about 8 weeks in) and the dripping has almost stopped completely. Which seems to be the only difference it's made. So I assume having him neutered would also have that effect but as you say not enough of a reason to put him through surgery... For us anyway... But yeah it's pretty gross....


----------

